# Pronunciation of towns/cities in foreign countries



## Caveat (20 Mar 2010)

This has always puzzled me bit.

For instance, Paris is always anglisiced - people never talk about going to _Paree_, but people tend to make a stab at authentic pronunciations for other French destinations. 

Warsaw should be Warszawa (and pronounced _Varshava_) but never is. People tend to go out of their way to say _Ibeetha_ for Ibiza these days rather than the old _Ibeetza. 
_ 
Why is Rome not _Roma_? It's easy to say after all. I thought maybe it was just confined to capitals but I don't think so.  Other countries do this too of course.  It's a bit strange.  Why can't all countries refer to destinations in other countries as they should be?


----------



## haminka1 (20 Mar 2010)

I think it's rather natural for people to use naming conventions for known geographical locations which use form and pronunciation more natural to the particular language ...
while you might believe that you pronounce the name of the city correct /let's say Stuttgart or Duesseldorf/ , in reality it may be incomprehensible to the native speaker because you did not get it right ...
in fact, most native English speakers /and let's admit it, they are not particularly known for their foreign language skills/ will have the problem as above, based on my experience
I'd say, better stick to Warsaw, Paris with s and Rome


----------



## Caveat (20 Mar 2010)

haminka1 said:


> in fact, most native English speakers /and let's admit it, they are not particularly known for their foreign language skills



Well maybe, but all countries seem to do it. E.g.the French have_ Londres_,  Poles & Spanish have their own versions of 'foreign' towns cities too.


----------



## haminka1 (20 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> Well maybe, but all countries seem to do it. E.g.the French have_ Londres_,  Poles & Spanish have their own versions of 'foreign' towns cities too.



i know, so do we in my mother tongue


----------



## Lex Foutish (20 Mar 2010)

Dingle or An Daingean?


----------



## Padraigb (22 Mar 2010)

Dingle Uí Chúis.


----------



## Rois (25 Mar 2010)

Off topic I know, but living as I do in a county north of our capital city, everybody talks about "going UP to Dublin" or "working UP in Dublin" ... 

Whereas if they're going to Lex's capital city for example they'll say "going DOWN to Cork" 

Still can't fathom this geographical logic ...


----------



## Caveat (25 Mar 2010)

Regardless of geography there is a tendency to say 'up to' the capital.

A lot of countries do this.


----------



## TarfHead (25 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> Paris is always anglisiced - people never talk about going to _Paree_, but people tend to make a stab at authentic pronunciations for other French destinations.
> 
> People tend to go out of their way to say _Ibeetha_ for Ibiza these days rather than the old _Ibeetza._


 
+1

I agree. There is an inherent contradiction; make an effort for some names, don't bother for others.

Barcelona FC play their home games at the Nou Camp. I've heard, on radio, it pronounced as the _Noo Camp_, and the _Camp Now_, in the same discussion.

And should the 'c' in Barcelona be a soft _Barselona_, or as the locals pronounce it _Barthelona _ ?


----------



## Ash 22 (25 Mar 2010)

Heard the joke about the American guy who's car had broken down in Oola. He rang somebody for help and said he was in zero, zero LA ! For those who have'nt heard of Oola its in county Tipperary.


----------

